# Plant ID please. :)



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

Please help me to identify this plant.










Thanks. 

Jeff.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks to me like Potamogeton perfoliatus:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=44&category=genus&spec=Potamogeton


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Aaron


----------

